# HSF (Hospital Saturday Fund): Does anyone suscribe? Changes in T&C's, managing claims



## ajapale (18 Mar 2010)

I signed up with HSF a couple of years ago after run of doctors visits and hospital stays. Since then we have had no doctors visits or hospital stays!

I got a letter last week saying that the T&C's of the scheme are changing slightly. (something to do with taxation rates!)

Does any one know what the changes mean?

Has any one got any practical advice on how to claim effecitvely?

Thanks
aj


----------



## bigbertha (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: HSF (Hospital Saturday Fund): Does anyone suscribe? Changes in T&C's, managing cl*

Lucky you having no doctors visits, don't complain!!!!

I'm with the HSF several years now and I also got notification of the changes (which seem to be for the better as far as I can see, as in they pay out more on certain claims without upping the premium) which contained an explanatory booklet on all
the changes.  Contact them if you haven't received the booklet yet as it really does
explain it all.  With regard to claiming "effectively", I just send in whatever claims
I incur as and when they arise.  As you know I'm sure, there's a ceiling as to the amount you can claim over the year, for gps, dentists etc, and when you reach this, you can't claim again, for that category,  until you come into benefit again the following year.   Hope this is of some help to you.
Just to add


----------



## allthedoyles (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: HSF (Hospital Saturday Fund): Does anyone suscribe? Changes in T&C's, managing cl*

If you are joining HSF , mainly for the reason to claim back on doctors fees you need to look at the following :

Statistics show that the average family have 8 GP visits per year . 

To claim for doctors fees etc , you need to pay minimum €24 monthly to HSF = € 288 per annum. You will pay the GP approx € 400 for 8 visits = Total paid in year € 688

You will re-coup € 104 from HSF . The claiming window with HSF is set in concrete at 6 months . One day over and your claim will not be examined .

Regarding the tax , you must remember that you cannot claim for sums received under any policy of insurance . ( see Revenue form Med 1 )

Therefore , you are losing a maximum tax credit 20 % of € 104 = € 21 


Summary :
If you were not a HSF member , you would only have paid € 400 per annum , and you can claim € 164 back from Revenue . = Net outlay of € 236 

As a HSF member you paid € 688 + you lost € 21 in tax and you recouped € 104 = Nett outlay = € 605

In other words , HSF cost you € 369 per annum .( your yearly premium € 288 )


----------



## Calico (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: HSF (Hospital Saturday Fund): Does anyone suscribe? Changes in T&C's, managing cl*

Tax relief for medical expenses is now at the standard rate - 20%. Also, you need to remember that HSF policies pay out for a range of things like hospital stays, alternative therapies etc. - not just doctors visits.


----------

